# Discontinued foods you miss



## applecruncher (Nov 1, 2017)

Wendy's had a really delicious apple dumpling back in the mid-1980s.  It didn't last long; might have been a test market thing.

Sisters (long gone) creamed chicken over a biscuit.

Stouffers had a really good frozen Italian sausage sandwich with a delicious tomato sauce.  The bun was wrapped separately. Haven't seen it since the early 80s.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2017)

Whenever I find something I really like..it's discontinued....


I once asked an assistant in a store what happened to such a thing, and she said ''oooh it was discontinued because it was too popular''...eh? 


But continuing with the topic...I really miss chocolate from my youth... this Milk tray bar which had all the same flavours that you find in a box in just one bar...


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 1, 2017)

Cadbury's is very good. Never saw the milk tray.


----------



## Steve LS (Nov 1, 2017)

Not me, my wife.
Bookbinders Snapper Soup.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2017)

Holly, I feel the same way, a lot of things I liked have been discontinued, here's one that I don't see anymore.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Holly, I feel the same way, a lot of things I liked have been discontinued, here's one that I don't see anymore.




oooh we still have that here SB... If you ever get the craving I'll send you some..


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 1, 2017)

^^That _does_ look delicious; don't think I've ever had it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2017)

I'll send you one too AC if you ever get the craving...we have a lot of Lindt flavours here 

Personally I prefer dark chocolate


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks Holly, I always have cravings, but too much trouble, just want to buy it off the shelf like I did for years.  There are a lot of Lindt bars available by me, but not my favorite flavor.  I also miss the All Butter Sara Lee frosted cakes that came in orange, chocolate, etc.  Or this ice cream, used to like the vanilla swiss almond flavor.  Also Cracker Meal, good fine alternative to bread crumbs.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 1, 2017)

Betty Crocker Noodles Romanoff: I sorely miss it.  I've tried all of the copycat recipes, as well as my own ideas, with no success.  Stouffer made a frozen version, but that's gone too.  

Post Toasties: it was the best.

Campbell's Scotch Broth.: I was happy to learn that they still make it in Canada.  However, they don't export, nor does amazon.ca.  It shows up on eBay sometimes.

Campbell's Pepper Pot: based on tripe, it's related to meñudo, but there's no comparison.  I can make a delicious Pepper Pot at home.  The first time that I made it, I was planning to eat a bit and freeze the rest, but it was so good that I ate almost nothing else until it was gone. Now, I use a twelve quart pot to make it.  Unlike Campbell's, however, it takes two days to make.

Sara Lee Mince Pie: I always had it with brandy sauce, my mother's recipe.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2017)

Another thing we used to buy a lot that was discontinued.  Holly, my husband has said in the past that maybe it's because we buy too much that it was discontinued, like you said "too popular", but I always told him that was crazy.....maybe not so much?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2017)

They used to make Spanish rice in a can. It was an off beat brand. It had a picture of a dancing Spanish lady in a black dress on the label. I added a bit more rice and it made a nice quick side dish. Lipton made a powdered pea soup in a packet. Just add water like their noodle soup. My kids loved it with cut up hot dogs. I'm sure the amount of salt in it was astronomical but back then it made a great lunch. When A&P went out of business I missed many of their Jane Parker brand baked goods and some of their cookies were good also.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 1, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey, that Spanish rice can sounds familiar.  Never bought it but I remember it.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 1, 2017)

I had never heard of canned rice, but it sounds interesting.  I found La Preferida at both Amazon and Walmart.  I'll order a can the next time I place an order.  They have it by the can as well as by the case.  There are reviews at both websites.  Walmart has far lower prices.  However, the Amazon website has more reviews.

  I currently use La Preferida Tamales.  They're the best that I can find.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/La-Preferida-Spanish-Rice-with-Bell-Peppers-Onions-15-oz/10413618

https://www.amazon.com/Preferida-Ri...001SAQJ7E/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 4, 2017)

Coca Cola in the little green bottles

out of the machine 

on a hot summer day






It tasted different.....better

great

thirsty now


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 4, 2017)

Oh how we argued over the Coke taste over the years.

I do think it isn't as tasty out of the bigger bottles because I think there is more fizz in the small bottles.

It sure doesn't taste the same out of a fountain.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 5, 2017)

Several things!

Smucker's candied dill pickle strips, they were a sweet crisp dill pickle similar to the old 14 day pickle recipes.

Millbrook commercial bakery old world sour rye bread with dill.

A commercial ham sandwich spread made with minced ham, mayonnaise and chopped sweet pickles.  It was packaged in a glass jar and was sold in the dairy section of the grocery store.

Peek Freans cookies and biscuits, I think the ones we enjoyed were made in Canada.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 5, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> Whenever I find something I really like..it's discontinued....
> 
> 
> I once asked an assistant in a store what happened to such a thing, and she said ''oooh it was discontinued because it was too popular''...eh?
> ...



That sounds like a wonderful idea for a special treat.

I remember that we had a similar, less glamorous, candy bar called the Sky Bar, four different fillings in one chocolate bar.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2017)

Spaulding sugar donuts.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 5, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Spaulding sugar donuts.
> 
> View attachment 44257




Pappy I still see the old striped boxes of Spaulding Krullers when I go to the Freihofer's outlet, I think Stroemann bought the rights to them but I'm not sure that the recipe is still the same.  I think that both Stroemann and Freihofer's were gobbled up by BIMBO.  BIMBO almost has a monopoly on the bread business.

Here is an old article on Spaulding from 1954, it's a little tough to read.

http://fultonhistory.com/Newspaper4...Binghamton NY Press Grayscale 1954 - 2272.pdf


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 5, 2017)

Burger King Specialty Sandwiches. Apparently only the chicken remains.  I used to like the fish and the ham & cheese.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2017)

When I worked for Millbrook bread, Spaulding Depot was just down the road. Brian, their driver and I would meet on the route and swap goodies. After Millbrook, I went to work for Friehofers.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 5, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Oh how we argued over the Coke taste over the years.
> 
> I do think it isn't as tasty out of the bigger bottles because I think there is more fizz in the small bottles.
> 
> It sure doesn't taste the same out of a fountain.


Try some Mexican Coke.  It still contains sugar as the sweetener rather than high fructose corn syrup.  The Mexican bottler only uses cane sugar in batches for export.  Mexican Coke for domestic sale is the same as what's made In the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 7, 2017)

Pepperidge Farms had a good chicken pot pie. Double crust, flaky top crust, good ratio of meat & vegetables, very filling.  I was never crazy about frozen pot pies, but this was a tasty one. Haven't seen it in years.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 7, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> That sounds like a wonderful idea for a special treat.
> 
> I remember that we had a similar, less glamorous, candy bar called the Sky Bar, four different fillings in one chocolate bar.



Somebody mentioned Skybars on this forum not too long ago.  Although I haven't been there in a couple of years, a convenience store not far from here was still selling them.  They've always been one of my favorites.  

One of my childhood favorites was MerriMints.  Haven't seen them in stores for decades, and the ones I've seen online do not seem to be the same.  Each box had green and white mint candies, plus lemon and orange.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 7, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> That sounds like a wonderful idea for a special treat.
> 
> I remember that we had a similar, less glamorous, candy bar called the Sky Bar, four different fillings in one chocolate bar.


I think you can find Skybars at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 7, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Holly, I always have cravings, but too much trouble, just want to buy it off the shelf like I did for years.  There are a lot of Lindt bars available by me, but not my favorite flavor.  I also miss the All Butter Sara Lee frosted cakes that came in orange, chocolate, etc.  Or this ice cream, used to like the vanilla swiss almond flavor.  Also Cracker Meal, good fine alternative to bread crumbs.


I still find Cracker Meal in stores. Good for fried eggplant!


----------



## hearlady (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven't been able to think of anything except a vanilla smash at the drugstore soda fountain. Kind of like a vanilla coke but it was made with soda water (I think) instead of coke. It was deeelish after a rough day at school.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 7, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> That sounds like a wonderful idea for a special treat.
> 
> I remember that we had a similar, less glamorous, candy bar called the Sky Bar, four different fillings in one chocolate bar.



I remember Skybars.  I loved 'em!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2017)

There is old candy here, too.

https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/specialty-shops/category/brands-from-the-past


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 7, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pappy I still see the old striped boxes of Spaulding Krullers when I go to the Freihofer's outlet, I think Stroemann bought the rights to them but I'm not sure that the recipe is still the same.  I think that both Stroemann and Freihofer's were gobbled up by BIMBO.  BIMBO almost has a monopoly on the bread business.
> 
> Here is an old article on Spaulding from 1954, it's a little tough to read.
> 
> http://fultonhistory.com/Newspaper4...Binghamton NY Press Grayscale 1954 - 2272.pdf



I remember those. But the Freihofer's my parents went to was in central NY.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 7, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> There is old candy here, too.
> 
> https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/specialty-shops/category/brands-from-the-past



Woh, that maple sugar candy sure is expensive!  have not had any since I left the east coast.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 7, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Woh, that maple sugar candy sure is expensive!  have not had any since I left the east coast.



It's incredibly easy to make.  However, use only Vermont syrup.  Canadian syrup may be called maple syrup if it's 80%.  New York allows 90%.  Only Vermont requires it to be 100%.  You'll need a candy thermometer and maple sugar candy molds, but they're cheap.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/142723/pure-maple-candy/

https://www.amazon.com/Winco-Thermo...pID=31cGhe6EVfL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Amazon has all sorts of candy molds as well.  Just remember: ONLY Vermont.


----------



## Victor (Nov 9, 2017)

Archway anise flavored pink and white cookies. From 60's.

White chocolate pieces in a box at Easter.


----------

